# Help with Temp Gauge



## Down Under (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi all I live in Australia and Drive a 1992 Nissan Bluebird SSS (the same as the Nissan Altima) the temp gauge is always fluttering when I accelerate. Can anyone help with a course to this and also point me to a web site that has any tech info on the great car


----------



## joehotrod (Feb 14, 2004)

Down Under said:


> Hi all I live in Australia and Drive a 1992 Nissan Bluebird SSS (the same as the Nissan Altima) the temp gauge is always fluttering when I accelerate. Can anyone help with a course to this and also point me to a web site that has any tech info on the great car


i would check the temp sensor. sometimes the terminal on the sensor gets loose and give you erratic readings. what motor is it? sr20?


----------



## Down Under (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes it is the sr20det I dont have any manual is the Temp sensor the one just above the oil filter and under the intake on the right hand side


----------

